# Special Jewel Orchid PDF from COC



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 3, 2021)

I’m happy to share this new Special Jewel Orchid publication from the Canadian Orchid Congress with the members here. Hope you all find something interesting and useful. 

I hope this link works:

https://mcusercontent.com/8bf0b0d45...OC_Special_Jewel_Issue_Summer_2021__FINAL.pdf

There’s also a Speakers Day on August 21st, 2021 at 1 pm EDT if anyone is interested.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 4, 2021)

Wow! Thanks.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 4, 2021)

Welcome!!


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Aug 4, 2021)

Yes, Thanks!


----------



## tomp (Aug 5, 2021)

Leslie this fantastic document should come with a warning label, something to the effect that: 
Reading this can feed one’s habit. Side effects can include pocketbook drain and reduction in bench space…


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 5, 2021)

tomp said:


> Leslie this fantastic document should come with a warning label, something to the effect that:
> Reading this can feed one’s habit. Side effects can include pocketbook drain and reduction in bench space…


Haha good point Tom.


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you for sharing this very interesting publication .


----------



## Elite Orchids (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!! so helpful. 

We have just imported some flasks, so great timing!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2021)

Fantastic! Thank you. I used to have a really nice container full of macodes but rot in Jewel Orchids is a problem in my house. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 12, 2021)

Just wanted to let the members here know we have a Speakers Day on Aug 21st starting at 1 pm EST. 




Tickets available below:









Canadian Orchid Congress Speaker's Day- Jewel Orchids


Are you fascinated by jewel orchids? Do you have one and want to know how to care for it? Learn from the experts!




www.eventbrite.ca





A recording will be available to view after for 2 weeks after it’s posted (3-4 days after the event due to processing time). 

All funds raised are used for orchid education and conservation projects. 

Hope you join us!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 19, 2021)

Bump lol


----------

